# Can't let CRT running at 1024x768@85Hz



## castbsd (Dec 8, 2008)

P4 2.6A HT CPU
1G(512x2)DDR1å†…å­˜
865PEä¸»æ¿
ATI X1600(256M) AGP8x æ˜¾å¡
17"CRT NESO 

FreeBSD 7.0 

I am ports install Xorg and Gnome2 

I use 





> Xorg -configure


 to generator  root/xorg.conf.new


use 


> gtf modeline 1024 768 85


  genetator the modeline

moddeline: 


> Modeline "1024x768_85.00" 94.39 1024 1080 1200 1376 768 769 772 807 -HSync +VSync



added Modeline to xorg.conf 

set 





> HorizSync    50 - 85
> VertRefresh  60 - 90





> DefaultDepth 24


 


> Modes	  "1024x768" "800x600"
> Virtual 1024 768



I use 





> X -config /root/xorg.conf.new


 The CRT works in 1024x768@60Hz* not 1024x768@85Hz*

*I put me xorg.conf and xorg.0.log in the archive files.*

*I want CRT works in the 1024x768@85Hz *

How can I do that?:x

Thanks in advance.


----------



## catphish (Dec 8, 2008)

Where did you get your sync and refresh rates?  It looks like they may be wrong if this is the same monitor:

http://prod.it.com.cn/product/2/64/454/15839.htm

Did you try without the hardcoded HorizSync and VertRefresh?  Xorg is pretty good at reading EDID amd the monitor seems to be happy to supply it.  The monitor is reporting it will do 1024x768@85 Interlaced according to the logfile you uploaded.


----------



## castbsd (Dec 8, 2008)

catphish said:
			
		

> Where did you get your sync and refresh rates?  It looks like they may be wrong if this is the same monitor:
> 
> http://prod.it.com.cn/product/2/64/454/15839.htm
> 
> Did you try without the hardcoded HorizSync and VertRefresh?  Xorg is pretty good at reading EDID amd the monitor seems to be happy to supply it.  The monitor is reporting it will do 1024x768@85 Interlaced according to the logfile you uploaded.



catphish. Thanks for you.

The sync and refresh value is one friends tell me. He want me try.

I am delete them now. and run X -config xorg.conf 
The CRT is works 1024x768@60Hz x(

Now my xorg.conf like this:



> Section "ServerLayout" Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
> InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
> ...


It's works 1024x768@60Hz 

I am installed the GNOME2 

The GNOME2 have a GUI Tool called [ Screen Resolution Preferences] 

I run it. It show Resolution: 1024x 768  And Refresh rate:85Hz

But the CRT is 60Hz not 85Hz 

x( any other idea to help me.


----------



## adamk (Dec 8, 2008)

First, if you want to specify a mode, you need to use the name you gave it with the Modeline, which would be "1024x768_85.00".  However you can not specify modes with the vesa driver, as far as I know.  Your card should be supported by the 'radeon' driver from the ports tree, though.

Then, to specify a modeline to use, you need to use the PreferredMode option in your monitor section.  So it would read something like:


```
Section "Monitor"
 Identifier "Monitor0"
 VendorName "Monitor Vendor"
 ModelName "Monitor Model"
 #HorizSync 31.5 - 57.0
 #VertRefresh 50.0 - 90.0
 Modeline "1024x768_85.00" 94.39 1024 1080 1200 1376 768 769 772 807 -HSync +Vsync
 Option "PreferredMode" "1024x768_85.00"
#Option "TargetRefresh" "85"
 #Option "DPMS"
 EndSection
```


----------



## castbsd (Dec 8, 2008)

adamk said:
			
		

> First, if you want to specify a mode, you need to use the name you gave it with the Modeline, which would be "1024x768_85.00".  However you can not specify modes with the vesa driver, as far as I know.  Your card should be supported by the 'radeon' driver from the ports tree, though.
> 
> Then, to specify a modeline to use, you need to use the PreferredMode option in your monitor section.  So it would read something like:
> 
> ...



Thank adamk.

I added it 


> Option "PreferredMode" "1024x768_85.00"


 to my xorg.conf 
it's 1024x768@60Hz 

I have this problem a week. 
I try a lot of way . but not works.

I don't belive this video card can work on the freebsd.

Thanks a lot . 
but, May be I needed Freebsd 7.1 .


----------



## adamk (Dec 8, 2008)

2D works on FreeBSD with that video card now with the 'radeon' driver.  You should really install the latest version of that driver from the ports tree and switch to that in your xorg.conf file.

3D will be supported on FreeBSD at some point after the 7.1 release.

Adam


----------



## castbsd (Dec 8, 2008)

adamk said:
			
		

> 2D works on FreeBSD with that video card now with the 'radeon' driver.  You should really install the latest version of that driver from the ports tree and switch to that in your xorg.conf file.
> 
> 3D will be supported on FreeBSD at some point after the 7.1 release.
> 
> Adam



Thanks admak 

I search the ports tree 

ati have Three driver



> 1. xf86-video-ati-6.9.0    X.Org ati display driver
> 2. xf86-video-radeonhd-devel-1.2.3.20081114_1
> X.Org ati RadeonHD display driver development version
> 3. xf86-video-radeonhd-1.2.1_2
> X.Org ati RadeonHD display driver



I think may be  I can install xf86-video-ati-6.9.0  



> pkg_add -r xf86-video-ati-6.9.0


then 


> X -configure


generator a new config file 
put Modeline in it and 
set 





> Driver "ati"


is that ?


----------



## adamk (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes, driver 'ati' is fine.  That's a wrapper that will load the 'radeon' driver.  

The 'radeonhd' driver should also work for your video card, but I would recommend using the 'ati' or 'radeon' one.

Adam


----------



## castbsd (Dec 9, 2008)

adamk said:
			
		

> Yes, driver 'ati' is fine.  That's a wrapper that will load the 'radeon' driver.
> 
> The 'radeonhd' driver should also work for your video card, but I would recommend using the 'ati' or 'radeon' one.
> 
> Adam



Thanks adamk!

    I am





> pkg_add -r xf86-video-ati




    OS tell me installed xf86-video-ati .

    I change the xorg.conf file, let Driver "ati" 
    I X -config xorg.conf , It's have a error say " can't find ati model" 
    At the end, I am reinstall the FreeBSD just install Kenel and base .
    This night I what update portsnap and install xf86-video-ati, Xorg online. It's may be ok.

    Before I installed that Freebsd[Can't work on 1024x768@85Hz], I use the CD-ROM  Disc1, Disc2, Disc3. 
    The Xorg, Gnome2 , they are on the CD. but the CD have a errors, some file not read. I am stop that install process. 
    I don't know what is installed. 
    I am reboot OS and run gdm . gnome and Xorg It's works, 
    but Just working on 60Hz. 
  So, I think that before Freebsd may be not install some file.
  I am installed a new BSD and update Software online, May be ok.

Thanks amamk!


----------

